

Ask HN: What would you pay to discover & support startups? - ericingram

A lot of us are building startups. A lot of us are interested in new products as they hit the market. Would you pay $$$ to be part of a startup community focused on discovering new startup products? If so, how much would you pay? Would it change your mind if the revenues went directly to startups being discovered? Would you pay for anything surrounding this concept? See betacandy.com for reference.value.
======
us
No, I wouldn't pay. There are several sites designed for this out there that
don't charge anything already. That said, majority of the sites I come across
while great are not generally services I would normally use or consider a must
have. Paying to have access to the latest and greatest startup seem to be more
valuable to press if that even matters, which I presume isn't since most
startups want attention and would gladly get any press they can receive.

